# Dawn of War 2 NAT Fehler



## Barney Stinson (27. Februar 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern Dawn of War 2 gekauft und wollte gerade mit nem Kumpel zusammen zocken.
Da bekomme ich jedoch einen NAT Verbindungsfehler, egal wer das Spiel aufmacht und beitritt...
Ich habe schon Ports Freigegeben, Firewall ist aus, sind beide bei Windows Live angemeldet, alleine kann ich online spielen, nur mit ihm zusammen nicht.
Jedoch kann er mit nem Bekannten von uns auch zusammen spielen...

Kann mir jemand diesbezüglich weiterhelfen?

gruß Barney


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Februar 2010)

LAN (Deutsch - German Steam Support Wiki)
ist steam nee,da gelten andere sachen als mit normalen spielen.online geht das ohne probleme,im lan gib es da einige vorausetzungen.


----------



## Barney Stinson (27. Februar 2010)

Öhm, inwiefern soll mir das jetzt weiterhelfen?!


----------



## mephimephi (1. März 2010)

hm, hatte da auch mal wen, nach ewiger Suche fand man heraus das er in seinem win xp ein paar Dienste umgestellt hatte, also alle Dienste zurück auf Standard stellen und es ging, vielleicht hilft es ja, ist halt schon um die 6Jahre her 

edit: da 6jahre war es natürlich bei einem anderen Spiel


----------



## mayo (2. März 2010)

Ja das mit DoW2 und Mates zocken ist so ne Sache... Du musst erst mal etliche Ports frei geben. Dein Kumpel ebenso. Dann der Firewall sagen das die DoW2 und GfW nicht blockt. 

 Da wird eigentlich alles nötige gut erklärt


----------



## mayo (4. März 2010)

Und? Läufts?...


----------

